# power book g4 carte mère out



## ammp (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je viens juste de m'inscrire sur ce site que j'ai découvert à cause ou grâce aux soucis avec mon Power book G4. Je suis un peu énervée à dire vrai. J'ai acheté mon premier Mac (imac) en 2000 il a tenu 2 ans (carte mère) et là mon power book meurt après 3 ans. J'ai eu un pb en début d'année et cela venait d'un slot (ordi avec numéro de série en plein dans le programme d'échange blabla...Bien sûr je passe par un réparateur agrée. Apple m'a changé la carte mère en mars dernier et voilà que cette nouvelle carte mère est encore défectueuse mais cette fois, après discussion téléphonique 1/2 h si vous voyez ce que je veux dire... ils ne veulent plus prendre en charge quoi que ce soit. Ils me disent que cette nouvelle carte est garantie 3 mois !!! super non ? ma batterie à également un numéro de série qui fait partie d'un programme déchange ! j'ai donc acheter un ordi "pourri"... je suis furieuse..je suis un peu en rage contre Apple vous comprendrez ;-) 
Je vais devoir racheter un ordinateur je crois. 
Des cartes mère d'occas ça se trouve? que dois faire de mon ordinateur si la carte mère est morte ?? 
Cordialement
ammp


----------



## Littlebrain (7 Octobre 2008)

Un ordinateur dont la carte mère est morte ne vaut à priori plus grand chose, soit tu changes la carte mère (t'en meurs d'envie hein ?) soit tu le vends pour pièces, y'aura toujours quelqu'un pour racheter une carcasse (moi je cherche de la RAM et un combo ou superdrive pour PBG4 15" cadencé à 1,33 par exemple, et je dois pas être le seul à avoir besoin de pièces...).

Sinon, oui, tu dois pouvoir trouver des cartes mères d'occasion, mais il faut être absolument certain que c'est la même que celle à remplacer, mais alors pour la remplacer avec tes mimines, va falloir t'armer de patience et de bons tournevis... 

Quoi qu'il en soit, renseignes toi quand même en apple center pour voir si ça vaut le coup de changer la carte mère (je ne suis pas suffisamment calé pour répondre là...

Bref, bon courage, gardes patience, et tiens moi au courant si tu envisages de vendre pour pièces .


----------



## MacexpertFrance (9 Octobre 2008)

Dit exactement ce que ton protable fait quand tu l'allume est ce que tu entends quand meme le son de demarrage ou rien du tout


----------



## ammp (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
un peu de temps pour vous raconter la suite de ma carte mère out (en oct 08). Je l'ai donc fait changée (prise en charge par Apple après encore 1h au téléphone). je récupère mon ordi et hop voilà la prise usb de droite qui ne marche plus !!! Allez puisque ma carte mère d'occa est garantie 3 mois.. je me sépare encore 15 jours de mon ordi (que j'utilise pour le boulot!! )
Donc Voilà j'ai mon ordi et... cela fait donc un peu plus d'un mois.. il me reste 2 mois avant la fin de garantie de cette "nouvelle" carte mère !! 
On m'a dit qu'en fait.. Apple ne vous donnez pas une carte mère neuve mais une d'occas.. je comprends mieux pourquoi ça pète ts les 6 à 2 mois voir une semaine !! je croise donc le doigt pour que ça tienne encore qq années !! 
Je sais le PowerBook est vieux.. mais .....je l'aime ;-) 
Peut-etre dois je acheter un ordi de bureau pour plus de sécurité??? mais lequel ??? un imac écran plat "coins carré"  ou un écran et le mini mac??? 
Z'avez des conseils vous les fortiches ?? 
vu que le mien me pose des pbs j'hésite mais passer au PC m'embête vraiment.
Merci à vous de vos conseils et de votre attention
bye
ammp


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Janvier 2009)

Je serais toi, je le vendrais tant qu'il fonctionne encore  (proposition pas très honnête pour celui qu'il l'achète mais bon ...). Après il se peut qu'il fonctionne pour longtemps encore ...

Sinon pour l'iMac ou le Mac Mini, tout dépends de tes besoins, l'iMac à plus de puissance graphique que le Mini. Mais attends encore un peu car Apple devrait bientôt faire une mise à jour de toute sa gamme d'ordinateur de bureau.

Voila


----------



## jilooui (4 Février 2009)

bonjour,je débarque sur ce forum. J'ai eu également ce genre de pb avec carte mère grillée. Je n'ai pas fait réparer, j'ai racheté un mac book. Si qqun a besoin de pièce de PB 15', faites moi signe.


----------



## ammp (16 Novembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Je serais toi, je le vendrais tant qu'il fonctionne encore  (proposition pas très honnête pour celui qu'il l'achète mais bon ...). Après il se peut qu'il fonctionne pour longtemps encore ...
> 
> Sinon pour l'iMac ou le Mac Mini, tout dépends de tes besoins, l'iMac à plus de puissance graphique que le Mini. Mais attends encore un peu car Apple devrait bientôt faire une mise à jour de toute sa gamme d'ordinateur de bureau.
> 
> Voila



Bonsoir Oldmac, en fait il y a bien longtemps que je ne suis pas revenue ici et pour cause mon PBG4 sur lequel j'ai changé au moins 3 fois la carte mère (pris en charge par Apple enfin pas la dernière main d'oeuvre). Bref.. je trouve votre message car après presque qu'un an !! super non ! il faut dire que je ne suis pas un rat des Forums et sans doute je ne sais pas trop comment m'en servir pour recevoir les réponses sur mon mai !! bref

Je me suis dit que j'allais vous remercier de votre réponse et aussi pour vous dire que j'ai l'impression que mon ordi commence a flancher car ce soir des pixels roses rouges.. parsemés mon écran !! pour le moment ça s'est calmé mais je sens le mauvais sort qui revient.. la carte mère d'occasion d'Apple !!! au secours.. 

Je vais sans doute devoir penser a investir dans un autre ordi car j'en ai besoin pour mon travail!! 
Qu'ont ils sorti de bon chez Apple ? 

bonne soirée et merci de votre attention.. 
promis je regarde mon courrier
Ammp


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Novembre 2009)

Bah ça dépend tu as le Macbook Blanc ou le Mini voir l'iMac entrée de gamme pour pas trot cher, tu dépend de ton utilisation


----------

